# New Members



## mikenkristipa (May 11, 2008)

Hi - keep hearing about checking in as new members? What are we missing?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Well, you kinda just did. But you might want (or maybe you don't want







) to tell us a little about yourselves...wher you are (generally), who makes up your camping family (2 & 4-leggeds), where you like to camp....that kinda thing. And then be sure to check out the Rally Thread pinned oan the homepage and join us at a Rally near you!

Oh yeah - and *WELCOME *to Outbackers!!!



mikenkristipa said:


> Hi - keep hearing about checking in as new members? What are we missing?


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

X2



wolfwood said:


> Hi - keep hearing about checking in as new members? What are we missing?


[/quote]


----------



## mikenkristipa (May 11, 2008)

HI again everyone. Didn't mean to be so short 1st time out. My name is Kristi. My husband "the hitcher upper/driver" is Mike and our daughter Hannah occupies the lower bunk in our new Outback 25RSS (the top bunk is her club house)! She is our only two legged child, we also have two four-legged "kids with fur" two Jack Russell Terriers Skippy and Herbie. We have just completed our third trip with our new "baby" after trading in our Captiva. LOVE THE OUTBACK! LOVING LIFE! We are in NE PA and will be @ the annual pig roast at Spring Gultch in Sept. A shout out to Ed whom we met last weekend and who told us about this site. Look forward to meeting via cyber or in person fellow Outbackers.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi mikenkristipa









AND, if you didn't check in as a new member, you'd be missing out on some really cool graphics too!

Soooo, 








to Outbackers! 

Glad you decided to join us


----------



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

Welcome to Outbackers. Congratulations on teh new Outback. Glad to have you with us.


----------



## mikenkristipa (May 11, 2008)

Hi fellow outbacker's this is Mike or the "hitcher/Driver" as my wife puts it. I was wondering, I notice that at the bottom of the posts that people send they have info and pictures of their outbacks and tow vehicle's. How do you do this. I would like to share this as well but can't figure out how.

To add to my wife's info post we mostly stick to Eastern PA when we camp. There are so many wonderful campsites in the Eastern part of PA and we like to get to a different one most of the time. My parents have a permanant site at one of campgrounds not too far from us (Oak Creek Campground), so we usually go there on Holidays. We are "Outbacking" every other weekend and look forward to running into fellow outbacker's on the trail.

Thanks in advance, I know that someone will respond because everyone has been great so far.

Mike


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Mike,

Go to the top of this page and click on "My Controls"....Look on the left side of the page and you will see "Edit Signature"

That is where you can type in your Outback model, tow vehicle info and other goodies. You can also add a photo to your signature, but that's a whole 'nother animal









Just ask and we'll help you with the photo posting thing too









**on edit** Nevermind! you had your signature posted before I finished typing this!


----------



## mikenkristipa (May 11, 2008)

Think I figured this out


----------



## mikenkristipa (May 11, 2008)

Now all I need is to figure out how to put pictures in. Need some new pics anyway - will get over Memorial Day, then I will work it out.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

Welcome .... Glad you found us!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Hey, Guys, welcome to our group.

Enjoy your new trailer and this forum!

Mark


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

mikenkristipa said:


> HI again everyone. Didn't mean to be so short 1st time out. My name is Kristi. My husband "the hitcher upper/driver" is Mike and our daughter Hannah occupies the lower bunk in our new Outback 25RSS (the top bunk is her club house)! She is our only two legged child, we also have two four-legged "kids with fur" two Jack Russell Terriers Skippy and Herbie. We have just completed our third trip with our new "baby" after trading in our Captiva. LOVE THE OUTBACK! LOVING LIFE! We are in NE PA and will be @ the annual pig roast at Spring Gultch in Sept. A shout out to Ed whom we met last weekend and who told us about this site. Look forward to meeting via cyber or in person fellow Outbackers.










Just shout back and again Welcome to Outbackers
I'm hoping you guy's are liking it here.









Ed


----------



## brenda (Jan 3, 2007)

Hey Mikeandkristi, welcome, this is a great site.. You learn alot here.. Could you tell me about some of the good campgrounds you go to? We live south of Lancaster Pa and would love some close by campgrounds to go to for some quick weekends.. We only have 5 outings planned for this summer and want to add somemore but we dont want to travel all day to get there.. thanks


----------

